# 68 GTO seatback original color? Also, woodgrain dash application.



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Somewhere along it's long life, someone painted (not very well either) the plastic seat backs of my 68 GTO black. While they were at it, the armrests were also painted black. Must of been having a really good time because next came the dash....yep, the woodgrain was given a coat of black as well. The interior of the car is parchment. So....now I have the replacement woodgrain to apply, but I am wondering if those seatbacks and armrests are supposed to be a parchment color or do they get a better coat of black? By the way, when the dash was painted black, everything on the dash was painted black, even the directional light arrows. Were they originally chrome? And, if so what can I do about getting them back to where they are supposed to be? Looks like that dash should come out when applying the woodgrain vinyl? Anybody have experience with that?

Thanks for any and all responses!!!


----------

